# Girl or boy? So excited to know.



## Hawlee

Skull theory, nub theory or FHR 
I can't really tell any of them! 
FHR has been 144 and 140
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Pink1981

Guess girl xx


----------



## tubs

Boy!!


----------



## Hawlee

In my sees arch I'm thinking boy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## mum140381

i think boy x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:blue:


----------



## lulalula

Boy x


----------



## MileyMamma

Boy!


----------



## cupcakekate

girl :)


----------



## bsmalmasm

I think boy!!!!


----------



## monro84

:boy: skull


----------



## rwhite

:blue:


----------

